# You Want Smoke? You Can't Handle The SMOKE!!!



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I just got my PRR PA's back from Axel of Train-Li USA.

They did a custom installation of the new Zimo 695 DCC Sound and Motor controller.

They also did a custom modification of the 2 smoke generators. They now have variable fan speed and heating element control
that is tied directly into the speed/load of the PA's engines. As the engines throttle up the voltage to the heating element increase as does the speed of the smoke units fan.

The effects are amazing!! The basement was so full of smoke that the wife came running down the steps thinking it was on fire









Here is a quick video of them in. 

Ron

PS The boss says I am no longer allowed to burn down the basement with the PA's


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dude 

Is that a coal burner powering those PAs or is that just a Alco sucking oil? 

So how long does the smoke last at that rate? 

What's the cost?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 28 Mar 2011 04:30 AM 
Dude 

Is that a coal burner powering those PAs or is that just a Alco sucking oil? 

So how long does the smoke last at that rate? 

What's the cost? 

I know right, it's insane. I was told that the engines were brand new, but they are clearly in need of a major overhaul









I don't know how long the units run time will be because the basement was full of smoke in 2 minutes and I had to turn them off









The units are load driven though and only put out that high volume under heavy load, when sitting at idle or a cruise they just put out a small
amount of smoke. I was manipulating the engines to put out max smoke for the demonstration, and because it looked so cool.

Axel didn't tell me how great it works, he just said that I would have a nice surprise when I fired up the engines, and boy was he right.

I'll have to talk to Axel and see what the cost of the smoke unit mods are, as my bill is for the entire job and is not itemized, when I find out I'll let you know.

Ron


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Well somebody finally got a PA to put out the right amount of smoke, to bad it is white and not black! The ALCOs were called honorary steam engines as they put out as much smoke as a steam engine. The only time that they would blow white smoke was when we first fired one off, once they warmed up the smoke would be black. The reason for the black smoke was turbo lag, when you advanced the throttle there would be more fuel than the prime mover could burn so you would get an incomplete burn of the fuel load then as the turbo caught up with the engine you would have more air at a higher pressure and would then get a complete fuel burn and the smoke would go away till the throttle was advanced and the process would start all over again.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Ron just like an Alco should. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup that looks sweet







You betcha LOL.........

Wow that smokes far better than MTH, Without all the tricks. 



Guess Axle cracked their nut.

It's all over except for the weepin and the Cryin.You Betcha LOL........


Nice units Ron.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

Those smokers look great!









I couldn't use them out here in Southern California because the "Environmental Police" would confiscate them!!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

One word of caution based on how this appears to be setup. (fans tied into the drive block motor circuit) With the way the smoke comes out so thick right on start-up, seems to indicate the heating elements are energized even with the fan motors off. Those fans provide critical cooling to the elements to keep them from overheating and burning them out. (Also because of the USA smoke unit's smaller size there is also a risk of heating the entire unit enough to melt the fan impeller or maybe even the posts it's screwed into.) So wouldn't let your engine sit idle with the smoke turned on for very long. In my original prototype from a year ago the elements and fan are cut off with the smoke on/off selection on the remote.

GP38-2 Video
  

SD40-2 video


Raymond


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 29 Mar 2011 09:52 AM 
One word of caution based on how this appears to be setup. (fans tied into the drive block motor circuit) With the way the smoke comes out so thick right on start-up, seems to indicate the heating elements are energized even with the fan motors off. Those fans provide critical cooling to the elements to keep them from overheating and burning them out. (Also because of the USA smoke unit's smaller size there is also a risk of heating the entire unit enough to melt the fan impeller or maybe even the posts it's screwed into.) So wouldn't let your engine sit idle with the smoke turned on for very long. In my original prototype from a year ago the elements and fan are cut off with the smoke on/off selection on the remote.

GP38-2 Video
  

SD40-2 video


Raymond


Ray I'm pretty sure thats not how it's done. 
I'll try to explain it as best I can, because Axel tends to get a bit technical when explaining his toys








Basically it works like this;

The voltage to the heater element and the fan speed are controlled via CV settings in the 695 board, there are 3 different steps each tied together. 
The logic detects a high demand situation and ramps up both the voltage to the heating element and the fan speed. it is not a constant setting for either.
In the idle setting the voltage and fan speed settings are about 1/3 that on a stock unit so it could sit there all day and do no harm.
The 3rd or high setting is only present under high demand load or rapid throttle increase, after which point it reverts back to the mid voltage/fan speed settings (again lower than the normal on setting of the stock unit) and then finally to the lowest idle/cruise setting (again much lower than the stock output.

Keep in mind that I did say I was manipulating the demand to show the full output capabilities of the mod, and the actual process is more complicated than how I explained it.


I'll talk with Axel some more about it, but I don't think he's going to give a step by step detailed explanation to how he mods them as it is part of a service that his business provides to his customers. (I know I wouldn't give away my secrets like that)

Ron


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That explanation helps and glad to hear it's not that crudely setup. Having the fans run at idle is critical and with as thick as the smoke was coming out (and holding) you can tell those elements are extremely hot. 

Good luck and enjoy the new aquisition.


Raymond


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 28 Mar 2011 04:30 AM 
Dude 

Is that a coal burner powering those PAs or is that just a Alco sucking oil? 

So how long does the smoke last at that rate? 

What's the cost? 

I spoke with Axe and the cost of the Smoke unit mod is included in the Zimo DCC installation charges of $150. 
If you engine does not have a smoke unit built in, Axel will provide a modded one for an additional $45. 

The mods they do will work with both Aristo and Usa smoke units. 
Please keep in mind that its the Zimo DCC controller that controls all the voltage and fan speed changes that make it work so well.

Ron


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The PA's were done with the MX690V, and there are 3 settings for the heater element, plus fan settings. 

How do I know? I did the install on the PA's. 

The USA smoke units are a great unit used in conjunction with the Zimo MX690v soind decoders. (The mfg of these ceased and the new version is the MX695), hence the confusion by BodsRailroad). 

Unfortunately, USA does not sell the smoke units separately.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

That's impressive! Great effect! 

Isn't it kind of funny though that part of the rationale for using diesels was that they "polluted" less? 

Thanks, Robert


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 01 Apr 2011 07:35 AM 
That's impressive! Great effect! 

Isn't it kind of funny though that part of the rationale for using diesels was that they "polluted" less? 

Thanks, Robert 

Well my Pa's have been officially banned from running indoors with smoke activated









I think the main reasons for diesels were cheap costs and low maintenance

Ron


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow Ron,
Thats really some impressive locomotives you have there.

Fred


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
To the best of my knowledge "pollution" was never the argument for diesels. It was always about lower maintenance costs


----------

